# Drumming



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 22, 2009)

This is about 5 minutes of video showing the most fantastic precision drumming you probably will ever see - a notch or two up from what you see in marching bands for football games. This footage was taken in Switzerland . There are some neat movements in the video - enjoy !

http://www.biertijd.com/oudbruin/content.php?article.668


----------



## gortex6 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd put my money on Texas's own TSU Tigers Marching Band 

No one comes close.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eze3Jbz0t-E"]YouTube - Texas Southern's EA Sports 2005[/ame]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 24, 2009)

While both are great, I'd have to vote for the Swiss. Okay, by a landslide. TSU did have the pretty ladies though.


----------



## RJS (Apr 25, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------

